# Thinking about buying in Abruzzo



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear Expats, 
I am asking for your help an advise. We are a family of scholars working at Swedish Universities and living in Sweden. Being Russian by origin we know Italy very well because both my husband and me made our PhDs there. We like Italy and decided that now we can buy some property there, precisely in Abruzzo, in order to use it as a holiday residence, but also as a residence for my elderly parents, who are now still in Russia. Italy seems to be one of the very few EU countries, which considers elderly parents to be members of a family. So "recongiungimento familiare" is in my view. Sweden persumes they are just strangers, unless you have some special emotional ties, which is right in my case but quite impossible to prove. To make a long story short we are looking for a 2 bedroom house or apartment about 75 sq. meter with a small garden located as close to the sea as possible taking into consideration that our economy allows to spend about 75.000 Euro. Reconstructions are very much unwanted, only minor, which could be done by ourselves. I contacted two agecnies in Abruzzo. One had a Russian lady, which first tried to sell me a house without water, heating, boiler, kitchen and bathroom, with doors and windows necessary to change pretending the reconstruction will cost only 15.000-20.000 Euro. And later offered to buy a house, completely restored, but in a seismic Red Zone 1. So I decided not to go for this agency. 
Another agency was slightly better, but did not make many offers, so I had to scroll their database myself. I found one nice house in Scerni with land, but there was written that "you can buy additional land", and I got warned that this is a typical trick of the agencies, which sell you additionaly the land that actually was included in the lot. So I am a bit perplexed. 
Could you advice me some agency, which you find reliable and trustworthy. Maybe you would be also kind to advice some places to particularly look at. And thank you very much for your attention to my long email!  The more I read about the complications of purchasing a property, the more sad I become. :frusty:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ibeff a big welcome to expatforum and in particular to the Italian section. :welcome: 

I know there have been some other posts for the area you are looking at. 
Why not use the SEARCH facility to see if you can find useful information


----------



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, I already did. Posts regarding my issue are unfortunately dated.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ibeff said:


> Italy seems to be one of the very few EU countries, which considers elderly parents to be members of a family. So "recongiungimento familiare" is in my view.


Do some careful research on that point. My understanding is that your parent(s) must be dependent on the legal resident (you, presumably). "Dependent" generally means economically dependent, but in all cases the dependence is evaluated based on whether it is both real and regular. It is not a requirement, however, for your dependent to exhaust his/her alternative options in his/her home country (Russia). Still, you must be actually, materially, substantially, and regularly supporting your dependent(s). That could also be you providing physical care for your dependent(s), as another example.

It probably gets tough to prove dependency if your parent is wealthier than you are, or equally wealthy, for instance.


----------



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks! I studied this issue quite carefully. The question of dependency and support goes without saying if the parent is older than 65 or has the only child in Italy. Both are my cases. I am more interested in your opinion on real estate issues. Thanks again!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ibeff said:


> Thanks! I studied this issue quite carefully. The question of dependency and support goes without saying if the parent is older than 65 or has the only child in Italy. Both are my cases. I am more interested in your opinion on real estate issues. Thanks again!


if you want to know about real estate ask away weve lived here 12 years in abruzzo that is 2 years as holliday house owners , what would you like to know 
we have sweadish friends who found the house of there dreams here they love the food the wine the people , but most of all the mild climate 
so fire away with your ????


----------



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks a lot! :smile:I am looking for an honest and reliable real estate agency or agent and also for a place in Abruzzo to particulartly pay attention in my house-apartment search (the closeness to the beach is very important for me).


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The problem is you want beach,garden and only want to spend 75K in move in condition.

If you move away from the beach it's not that hard to find what you want. Maybe a 30 minutes or so. The house might be a bit rustic and need some updating but I think even with the that your budget is possible.

If you're willing to give up the garden you might find something in one of the towns on the coast. I've seen small studio apartments for far less then your budget but they'd be a little small for you. Still if you check the places near Vasto you might find something.

When you say the beach do you mean right on the beach? Or walking distance? Or? The closer to the beach the higher prices.

On the agency. Don't assume anybody is honest. The most honest agent can make a mistake or misunderstand you. Check everything youself. Then check again.


----------



## ibeff (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for this answer! No, I mean, of course, the closer to the beach - the better. I understand that it is not enough to buy sea view apartment.
About agents - I just wanted the recent buyers to maybe share their successful experiences. 
People were, for exemple, commenting positively about certain Paola from Ancient Properties, but she is no longer in the business. 
Have you seen Scerni, about 15 but less than 20 km. from the beach? Is it a nice place? 
Thanks!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ibeff said:


> Thanks for this answer! No, I mean, of course, the closer to the beach - the better. I understand that it is not enough to buy sea view apartment.
> About agents - I just wanted the recent buyers to maybe share their successful experiences.
> People were, for exemple, commenting positively about certain Paola from Ancient Properties, but she is no longer in the business.
> Have you seen Scerni, about 15 but less than 20 km. from the beach? Is it a nice place?
> Thanks!


ive sent you a pm


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ibeff said:


> The question of dependency and support goes without saying if the parent is older than 65 or has the only child in Italy.


I'm not so sure, but let's assume for sake of argument you are correct in the general sense. You should also be aware that every individual commune in Italy makes this determination, at least in the first instance, because that's the bureaucracy you will be dealing with. That automatically invites some variability, even perhaps discrimination, in the real world. This is not a national or even provincial governmental function in Italy.

Thus you'll probably want to expand the scope of your question to find out if the commune where you want to move has easily processed and accepted non-citizen parents for residence and what those bureaucratic experiences have been, locally.

On edit: Let me be more precise. There's both a national and a local process. The national is for getting your parent a visa, i.e. entry into Italy. The local is for getting residence. The second process is related to the first but is a different process, and a local commune is not necessarily obliged to make the same determination as the consular officer.

One solution is renting before trying to buy something, for a variety of good reasons, including this one.


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

We have personal experience with www.abruzzohouses.com.Fabrizio De Santis and staff are really excellent and would highly recommend him.


----------



## juna (May 9, 2014)

Hi, just came across this. I am the Russian living in UK and we have a holiday home in Abruzzo. The long term plan is to move there when kids are older, it is good part of the world. We have some good experience with some agencies in south Abruzzo, although they are mostly English speaking. Try ReMax in Lanciano (we bought our property through them), Immobiliare Caserio in Vasto and for a good list of properties please visit Rightmove, which is the biggest UK property portal. We are selling our holiday home there as well as looking to buy a large plot of land in Abruzzo for a new house. Let us know if you need more info


----------



## JeannieH (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you mean Scerne? It is okay, but I think you would prefer Pineto (the next seaside town south), but it will be more expensive, but has beautiful beach and nature reserve. Or Roseto to the north of Scerne, about 25,000 but Roseto is also more expensive.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

JeannieH said:


> I think you mean Scerne? It is okay, but I think you would prefer Pineto (the next seaside town south), but it will be more expensive, but has beautiful beach and nature reserve. Or Roseto to the north of Scerne, about 25,000 but Roseto is also more expensive.



sorry but your geography is a bit out in this instance Scerne is a hgill village miles from everry were and roseto is 2 hrs down the road and also pineto is miles awaY 

And i dont understand what the 25 ,000 means


----------



## JeannieH (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, perhaps, there are two - I am living in Roseto (the 25,000 is the population of Roseto) and Scerne is on the coast between Roseto and Pineto - there are two Casoli's as well, we have a Casoli here, tiny village that I confused with the Casoli near Lanciano. I think that the Scerne I am talking about may have a full name of Scerne di Pineto - sorry, did not mean to confuse anyone.


----------

